# The War after Armageddon



## a_majoor (19 Sep 2010)

Ralph Peter's latest book is a pretty compelling "What if" something along the lines of his previous works "Red Army" and "The War in 2020" The scenario is a future where Islamic fanatics have pushed too far; unleashing nuclear weapons against European cities and destroying Israel before striking the United States. What they don't count on is that fanatical actions eventually unleash Christian fanatics determined to avenge the slaughter, a scenario which seems all too likely given human nature.

The novel covers the final actions of the United States Army, Marine Corps and Air Force in the middle east before they are finally engulfed themselves by the Christian fanatics who have taken over the government of the United States and created their own military forces to fight the "heathens". Peters focus is on the human element of war, from the senior Army and Marine commanders who attempt to retain the last shreds of honour and decency in their actions, to the grunts who actually get into bayonet reach of the enemy. (For those who remain unconvinced of the utility of the bayonet, Peter's scenario includes 21rst century electronic warfare which neutralizes most communications, surveillance and ISTAR equipment, throwing fighting back to the level of WW I or II).

Fans of happy endings or who expect the "good guys" to pull one out of the hat will be disappointed. People who believe that the underlying truths about war never change and expect to see enemies with motivations out of the Old Testament or the Iliad will like this.


----------

